# A Few Turkey Calls



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey guys, Hadn't been on the site in a while. Just thought I'd post up a few of the different style turkey calls we build. Really nice site, I need to start hanging out here more. Thanks for the look.

Purpleheart over Mahogany
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02893.jpg
Purpleheart over Butternut
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02899.jpg
Jatoba over Poplar
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02852.jpg
Ebony over Mineral Poplar
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02810.jpg
Ebony and Poplar Parquet
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/7f43e09e-3a19-4b43-b40c-79cff96fbbc2.jpg
Teak/Holly and Sapele/Holly
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02779.jpg
Maple over Butternut
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02713.jpg
Yellow Cedar over Red Cedar Parquet
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/11.jpg
Maple over Walnut Parquet
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02528.jpg
Canarywood, Walnut, and Cherry pots
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC02594.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 11, 2015)

Some real beauties in there . Would be nice to know the wood species too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Some real beauties in there . Would be nice to know the wood species too.



Thanks! I went back and added the wood species to the post above the pictures..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 11, 2015)

SS Custom Calls said:


> Thanks! I went back and added the wood species to the post above the pictures..



Thanks ! What type of calls are the Teak/Holly combo ? 


Really like the light/dark combo of woods and the design patterns

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 11, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks ! What type of calls are the Teak/Holly combo ?
> 
> 
> Really like the light/dark combo of woods and the design patterns



They're called scratch boxes. A really good turkey call once mastered. You can search how to use a scratch box turkey call on youtube and get some different ways of playing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 11, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful calls. Love the box calls! Very sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2015)

Fantastic combos of woods! I'm glad you are back on the site and look forward to seeing more of your work -- it's truly outstanding, and in a class of its own. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 11, 2015)

Those all look great!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 11, 2015)

Those have some WOW factor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

